# Clear water



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

What's everyone's opinion on maintaining a crystal clear fish tank ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never had water that was less than clear. The usual toxins are also clear. Is your water greenish or is the cloudiness white?


----------



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh no my water is fine at the moment mate, was just saying, those fish tanks you see were they are just crystal clear water absolutely spotless is there a secret to that.. or just regular water changes


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Over filtration, regular WC's, and filter floss all are keys to crystal clear water. On larger tanks if you set up your canister filter(s) with mechanical and bio, then a separate filter (either canister or HOB) with nothing but floss to polish the water it makes it look as clear as it can get.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only reason you should ever have water that is less than crystal clear:
- algae bloom
- bacteria bloom
- plants (they generate debris)
- less than thorough cleaning of the substrate when first putting it in


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I will also add that if your water source is high in a certain type of iron, you may also experience yellowish colored water. I have a private water well with clear iron (what a misnomer!) and use it for all my aquariums. I don't notice the slight discoloration in my tanks for some reason but do see it in sinks and appliances.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

A filter that uses diatomaceous earth (Marineland Magnum, Vortex D-1, etc) can make your water sparkle ... but they tend to require frequent maintenance because they tend to filter even the smallest particles. Figure maybe 5 to 7 days at most.

Good for when guests are coming over or when you plan on doing some photography ...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Steve C said:


> Over filtration, regular WC's, and filter floss all are keys to crystal clear water. On larger tanks if you set up your canister filter(s) with mechanical and bio, then a separate filter (either canister or HOB) with nothing but floss to polish the water it makes it look as clear as it can get.


This is what *** found to work also. I have an fx5 and fx6 on my 125, but still had small particles floating around. I added a Rena xp3 with nothing but sponges, pillow fill and purigen and the water is crystal clear. It would probably work if I added finer material to one of the fx's, but with it clogging so quick, the xp3 is easier to pull out and take apart to clean


----------



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

james1983 said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> > Over filtration, regular WC's, and filter floss all are keys to crystal clear water. On larger tanks if you set up your canister filter(s) with mechanical and bio, then a separate filter (either canister or HOB) with nothing but floss to polish the water it makes it look as clear as it can get.
> ...


What media do you have in your fx's? 
What's an xp3 internal sponge filter?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ceramic rings, pot scrubbers, and whatever sponges came with them. The xp3 is another canister filter made by Rena/API.


----------

